# Moving from Felt AR1 2013 to Felt AR FRD frame 2014



## Richard AR1 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi, I have a XL size AR1 frame that recently got hit by a car.
I'm looking to upgrade to the AR FRD frame but I'm not sure what size to go to.
If I fit the XL AR1 frame will it be very similar to the XL FRD frame geo?
I've always suspected the XL was a fraction long for me but shortend the stem and moved the seat forward to compensate and it worked well. 
SD would you recommend I get the XL FRD frame. I'm 6'2 and 47 so not as flexible as I used to be but ok.

Thanks


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Richard AR1 said:


> Hi, I have a XL size AR1 frame that recently got hit by a car.
> I'm looking to upgrade to the AR FRD frame but I'm not sure what size to go to.
> If I fit the XL AR1 frame will it be very similar to the XL FRD frame geo?
> I've always suspected the XL was a fraction long for me but shortend the stem and moved the seat forward to compensate and it worked well.
> ...


Can you clarify if your old frame was a 58cm or 61cm?
-SD


----------



## Richard AR1 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi, its the 61cm frame


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Richard AR1 said:


> Hi, its the 61cm frame


Do you have any issues with the current fit?

I'm 6'2" and in my 40s, too but I can't use the 61cm size because it is too tall in the headtube/stack. I rely on a 135mm -10deg stem and a 58cm frame size to get the bar position I prefer.

If you like your current fit, don't change sizes.

-SD


----------



## Richard AR1 (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks SD
The only issues were as mentioned previously.

Sounds like it wouldn't be a disaster no matter which way I went.

Rich.


----------



## Richard AR1 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi again SD. I've just ordered my AR FRD frame. I have a stages power meter I'm going to put on the frame. I've heard there may be an issue with shimano 6810 direct mount brakes and the rear brake clearance with a 'stages' power meter, on the new frame?
Have you heard this and if so, do you know of an option for me. I'll be using Shimano 6870 shifters.

Thanks

Richard


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Richard AR1 said:


> Hi again SD. I've just ordered my AR FRD frame. I have a stages power meter I'm going to put on the frame. I've heard there may be an issue with shimano 6810 direct mount brakes and the rear brake clearance with a 'stages' power meter, on the new frame?
> Have you heard this and if so, do you know of an option for me. I'll be using Shimano 6870 shifters.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


The stages "pod" hits the Shimano Direct Mount rear brake cable anchor bolt. You'll need a non-Shimano rear brake. All other direct mount brakes that I'm aware of have clearance for the stages equipped arm.

I recommend the TRP T750 for budget minded builds and eecycleworks for the premium component seekers. There is a new brake about to hit the market from another reputable brand that will fit the AR and clear the stages as well but I don't expect them until Sea Otter.

-SD

-SD


----------



## Richard AR1 (Feb 2, 2014)

*t750 brakes*

Hi SD, thanks for the answer. Is the below what you mean?
Tektro Direct Mount Rear Black TT Brake T750R 

Do they work well on your bike?

Thanks





SuperdaveFelt said:


> The stages "pod" hits the Shimano Direct Mount rear brake cable anchor bolt. You'll need a non-Shimano rear brake. All other direct mount brakes that I'm aware of have clearance for the stages equipped arm.
> 
> I recommend the TRP T750 for budget minded builds and eecycleworks for the premium component seekers. There is a new brake about to hit the market from another reputable brand that will fit the AR and clear the stages as well but I don't expect them until Sea Otter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Richard AR1 said:


> Hi SD, thanks for the answer. Is the below what you mean?
> Tektro Direct Mount Rear Black TT Brake T750R
> 
> Do they work well on your bike?
> ...


They solve your fit problem with the Stages PM but the function of the eecycleworks brake is much better.
-SD


----------

